

Show HN: Scribbit – A tiny web app for notes/thoughts/stuff - jdisney

nemex.io got a decent response when it was announced on HN, but the biggest criticism of it was the state of the code. Scribbit is a rewrite of nemex, built using Slim.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;justindisney&#x2F;scribbit<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scribbit.website&#x2F;
======
frdmn
You might want to escape HTML code in the comment section:

[http://scribbit.website/scribbit/foo_-
_bar](http://scribbit.website/scribbit/foo_-_bar)

------
charlieegan3
hey - welcome to HN. Some comments:

* editor is mega tiny

* the plane isn't exactly a well known logout icon, if you want to keep it I'd recommend some kind of tooltip.

* pressing the down arrow leads to a name 'undefined', not sure what that means.

Looks nice though.

~~~
jdisney
Thanks for taking a look.

* Editor is now full width, with preview panel underneath. (probably still pretty small on a phone screen though)

* The plane (I couldn't find a unicode character for logout) has been replaced with a glyphicon

* Down arrow is to download something (either an entire collection or an individual item); should be working in all cases now

~~~
charlieegan3
Cool to see the changes pushed out already. Looks better now.

Some additional feedback:

* the dl button gave me an html file with this error:

Message: filesize() [function.filesize]: stat failed for /var/tmp//hey.zip
File: /usr/www/users/jibsheet/scribbit.website/lib/Models/ScribbitModel.php

* I think the markdown help sheet should be open the page in a new tab. Rather than display an image.

------
genby
It's cool! But I think you should add editor in main page.

